# Jury Duty - Refund of Salary to Employer



## MaryMurphyBu (19 Jan 2009)

Any info regarding refund of salary paid to an employee while on jury duty would be appreciated - I understand this does not happen but I can't find any info. on this to confirm or otherwise.


----------



## Sunny (19 Jan 2009)

This I is all I can find. It doesn't say outright that there is no refund to employers but there isn't!

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/categories/justice/Courtroom/jury_service


----------



## MaryMurphyBu (19 Jan 2009)

From previous experience I understand there is no refund due to an employer but my current employer want to see proof of this so I am searching the net to find something concrete but can't seem to locate anything.


----------



## jhegarty (19 Jan 2009)

MaryMurphyBu said:


> From previous experience I understand there is no refund due to an employer but my current employer want to see proof of this so I am searching the net to find something concrete but can't seem to locate anything.




I think you will run into the problem of trying to prove a negative here.


----------



## Caveat (19 Jan 2009)

jhegarty said:


> I think you will run into the problem of trying to prove a negative here.


 
Exactly.

OP, if your employer is so obsessed with this, get *them* to locate and quote the rule/law etc that says salary must be refunded.


----------



## rgfuller (19 Jan 2009)

A mention here on the courts.ie website: [broken link removed]


----------

